# lotronex...the difference in my life was exhilirating



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I am a special needs teacher of 24 years...I have a bachelor's in special education and a master's in interpersonal communication...10 years ago I developed MS and currently have very limited mobility but am still teaching...I love the kids and they keep me involved...I also have IBS...as my mobility decreased my IBS became more of a problem as I needed help going to the bathroom, showering, and changing...many medicines have opposite effects on my system...until lotronex...the difference in my life was exhilirating...I even went to my son's new house for supper and my 3-year old granddaughter showed me her room and kiity...she keeps asking when I can come back...I have 4 pills left ...my doctor tried switching me to something else with no success...we're not doing that anymore and until lotronex or something similar comes I will have to go with symptom management...no more lunches out or birthday cake for me...I believe if we can get more personal stories to oprah...she might take an interest...I think media attention is the best way to get people to take notice...Ruth


----------

